# FS - Fluval Osaka 260L Aquarium (71 gals.)



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

https://www.google.ca/search?q=imag...=ecCXWMOvBYPujwOQxqHoBg#imgrc=vn5bl08SFH2_hM:

My daughter is selling her Osaka 260 L ( 71 gals.) aquarium - fully equipped & in very good condition - no apparent scratches - complete with tank stand, light fixture w/bulbs,
AC 110 filter - 2 - 300 w heaters and a host of other accessories. Also included if you wish, are 6 med. sized angels & 2 adult gouramis.

I don't have a pic of her tank, but it is just as seen in the attached image link. It was formerly mine and has been well cared for, both by myself & my daughter.

If interested, you may call her for more details/info - it's Diane @ 604-626-7666

As many of you may know, this is a collector's item and they rarely come up for sale these days.
Her asking price for everything described here is $750. It's a gorgeous tank !

P.S. These tanks are no longer made & available for purchase.


----------



## joeyk (May 30, 2016)

Price? Info?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

joeyk said:


> Price? Info?


Asking price & all relevant info is in my post - pls re-read. Asking price is $750. all in.


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Great looking tank.Almost bought one awhile back.Good luck with the sale.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

These Osaka series tanks are becoming harder and harder to come by, so if you want a beautiful tank and stand and all the other goodies that go with it for the price this sounds great.
I just bought the Osaka 155 cube tank, otherwise I would have considered buying it myself. Don't wait too long as I'm sure it will go fast.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Any interested persons ? Let's talk.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey, if you've been wanting to get into discus, this is the perfect tank to do that in.

Here's a pic of the tank with a few of April's high quality, healthy imported Forrest Red Snake Skin
juvies that I grew out to beauties when mature !

Send me a PM - we'll work out a deal !


----------



## Haven (Dec 26, 2012)

discuspaul said:


> Hey, if you've been wanting to get into discus, this is the perfect tank to do that in.
> 
> Here's a pic of the tank with a few of April's high quality, healthy imported Forrest Red Snake Skin
> juvies that I grew out to beauties when mature !
> ...


wow beautiful, how the heck do you keep it sooooo clean lol


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I've got to stop looking at this thread, "the little red man with horns and a tail on my left shoulder is egging me on while the little angel with the halo on my right shoulder just lovingly smiles at me"
I hate that when they do that to me!  Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

The Guy said:


> I've got to stop looking at this thread, "the little red man with horns and a tail on my left shoulder is egging me on while the little angel with the halo on my right shoulder just lovingly smiles at me"
> I hate that when they do that to me!  Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Make us an offer you'd be ok with, and that we couldn't refuse. lol
(You probably live very close to my daughter's home in Langley - just off 46A Ave. - so you could easily pick up the tank.)


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Haven said:


> wow beautiful, how the heck do you keep it sooooo clean lol


Takes a 'bit' of work with each large, frequent water change - LOL.
It's a 'must do' in caring for discus properly in a planted tank.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

discuspaul said:


> Make us an offer you'd be ok with, and that we couldn't refuse. lol
> (You probably live very close to my daughter's home in Langley - just off 46A Ave. - so you could easily pick up the tank.)
> 
> My biggest problem is the picking it up part I can't lift anything real heavy, it was all I could do to help with lifting of the Osaka 155 so a 260 is out of the question for me. I have the vehicle but not the power to lift it.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

The Guy said:


> discuspaul said:
> 
> 
> > Make us an offer you'd be ok with, and that we couldn't refuse. lol
> ...


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

PM returned


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I had considered buying this tank but with an upcoming move and trying to sell my home it just isn't good timing, this is a beautiful setup so if anyone out there is considering a larger tank with everything included be sure and check out this collector tank. 
Bump for a nice guy.................


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks Laurie - Good luck with your upcoming housing move.

Price now lowered to $600. for this tank & all else - Make us an offer.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Last chance before we also post this complete tank kit on Craig's List, and a couple of other active FS forums in greater Vancouver.

I thought many of you knowledgeable fish folks would know what a beautiful, sought after Osaka tank really was, and would like to own one - specially one that hasn't been abused, is like new, and will continue to hold good value.

Price has been lowered by $150. to $600., but we're fully open to reasonable offers - we won't give it away, but rather keep it for now if need be.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Tank Kit Now Sold !!

So, Mods, do what you need to do to close this sale off - thanks.

To all of you viewers of this thread, thanks for checking in - sorry you didn't get this gem of a tank. 

And it's gone to someone who wants to keep discus in it ! 
I couldn't ask for better. Wow.


----------

